# Night trekking with McGizmo Haiku & Mule high CRI **PHOTO Intensive**



## pjandyho (Nov 9, 2011)

***EDIT - Exactly one month before 17th May 2013, James was diagnosed with liver cancer. He put up a good fight but unfortunately the cancer cells won the fight. He has since left this world on 17th May 2013. May he rest in peace and God bless his soul.

Rest In Peace CPF member tankahn**
*
*The thread in this link is dedicated to James*

Hi guys,

I am back again doing another series of night trekking photos with my newly acquired McGizmo lights in almost the same fashion as the one I did the last time on HDS lights. Refer link.

Unfortunately, my macro lens was "confiscated" by my wife so I am unable to do more close-up macro shots of insects and flowers. I ended up doing simple photos of grasses and leaves and I hope that this is enough for you outdoor folks.

And again, here with me on the trip to the island northeast of Singapore is my good friend James. Seen here admiring the scenery before him, and a shot showing the general colors of the island foliage in the day. Just greens and browns, nothing extraordinary from a tropical country.












In this trip we decided to bring along only our high CRI, neutral white and warm white lights. Even though we have an arsenal of such lights combined, for this thread I have chosen only to portray mainly beam shots of the high CRI Haiku and Mule made by McGizmo. I did however do a comparison of the high CRI Haiku to the HDS 100 high CRI clicky and Zebralight SC51c high CRI. I apologize for not including the other neutral and warm lights in the comparison here.

Here are the lights we brought along on the trip,

Top L to R: HDS 100 high CRI with 17670 tube, HDS 100 high CRI with standard 123 tube, Solarforce (belongs to James and I have no further details on this), McGizmo Haiku high CRI, McGizmo Mule high CRI, Zebralight SC51c high CRI, Quark warm white Turbo 123, Surefire 6P with Malkoff M61w (4000K version).

Bottom L to R: Zebralight H51Fc, neutral white Quark X AA2 Tactical, Zebralight H60w, Zebralight H51Fw.






I apologize that I had forgotten and missed out my Malkoff MD2 with an M61HCRI emitter on this trip for the comparison.

For now I will start with a comparison of the Haiku high CRI (Nichia 119T) against HDS high CRI clicky (SSC P4) and Zebralight SC51c high CRI (Philips LUXEON Rebel). IMHO, I find that McGizmo Haiku with a Nichia 119T high CRI emitter produces the most neutral color reproduction amongst all three lights. The SSC P4 in my HDS clicky tend towards a slightly warm and rosy color reproduction whereas Zebralight SC51c has a very slight yellow/green tinge to it, but in actual use the yellow/green tint in the SC51c is not noticeable. In fact, I love all three high CRI lights very much. Without saying, they appear slightly dimmer than all the neutral white lights due to a lack of efficiency that is expected of any high CRI emitters, but they more or less compensated back by bringing me the nicest color reproduction amongst all my neutral and warm tinted lights (do note that I am not comparing color reproduction to cool white lights here).


















Below: Beam shots for McGizmo Haiku high CRI

Spot beam pointing towards the bush in the background with spill beam illuminating the sign.





With Surefire F04 diffuser (tree about 20 meters away)





Without Surefire F04 diffuser





As you can see, due to the very small die size of the Nichia 119T emitter, there isn't really much of a flood, but it is enough for general illumination.





This is James about 30 meters away being illuminated by the spot beam of the Haiku high CRI.





Close-up shot of the Haiku high CRI with a Surefire F04 diffuser.







Below: Beam shot of the McGizmo Mule high CRI

Due to the lack of a reflector in the Mule, what you will get is a wall of superb smooth flood without hotspot. This photo below serves to show you how much flood coverage one gets out of the Mule. Suffice to say, the Mule is not made for throw. As you can see, the flood covers almost an approximate 160 degree angle from the ground to the top of the low hanging trees. The camera isn't able to capture the full range of dynamics but the Mule is capable of illuminating slightly further than what you see in this photo here. I can clearly make out details up to about 15 meters on a dark scene like this without any other light pollution other than the moon.





See how the Mule illuminate these two leaves without a need for any diffuser?





Smooth illumination on the ground before me.





James was holding on to the Mule while I took this shot showing the spider camouflaged against the tree. I wouldn't have been able to spot this spider if I were using a cool white light because the colors would be too flat to see much of a detail.





Close-up of the spider with a tiny ladybug about a millimeter small near it's hind leg. See how smooth the beam is?





The smooth and rather neutral tint of the Mule high CRI makes it a very nice light for use on specific tasks such as close-up photography. James was helping me hold on to the Mule as I needed some side illumination for this shot.





And my traditional shot of our barbecue before we retire to sleep.







Below: Beam shots showing the difference between the Haiku high CRI and the Mule high CRI. Both using Nichia 119T high CRI emitters.

McGizmo Haiku high CRI





McGizmo Mule high CRI







Conclusion

When I bought both McGizmo Haiku and Mule high CRI, I wasn't sure how they would perform in my frequent trekking and camping trips. As these photos show, they did extremely well and I am amazed at how well they show off colors in the jungle without much of a color tint. Yes, they are warmer than your average cool white light for sure, but they are somewhere in the ballpark of about 4500K to 4700K I would say.

Since the Mule is a purpose-built light without a reflector, I have to say that I was kind of wondering what other uses I could put it through other than close-up photography like what you see here, but I am happy to know that the Mule with an ultra smooth beam pattern and without a hot spot is real nice to use even when trekking as it illuminates a very wide area. Most of the time my hands are stationary and I have no need to swing the Mule around because there is no need to do so as it just seems to light up in almost any direction that I am facing.

Throughout the trek, I alternate between the Mule and the Haiku, and while the Mule is a nice flood light, the Haiku gives a nice and decent low level throw which is more than enough for 90+ percent of what I need my lights to do on such a trip. I had brought along the Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M61w for the extra punch but I hardly use it on this trip (I deliberately left my Surefire UB3T behind on this trip). I am delighted to know that the entire trip was powered mainly by the McGizmos which is capable of handling any illumination needs that I would want.

I was also amazed that a single AW 16340 is able to provide enough juice to power any of the McGizmo without a need to swap out the battery until much later before we go to sleep at 4 am in the morning. I believe it is due to the lower draw current that McGizmo has programmed into the 3S circuit of the high CRI units, can't remember the exact figure but I think it's either 500 or 550 mAh.

Overall, I am way impressed by these high CRI lights and I am happy that I bit the bullet and bought them, that too includes the Haiku XM-L cool white which I am EDCing daily.

That's it, I hope you guys enjoy the beam shots as well as reading through my experiences with the McGizmos.


----------



## calipsoii (Nov 9, 2011)

I loved the last night trekking thread and this new one definitely doesn't disappoint. Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## davyro (Nov 9, 2011)

Its great to see how your McGizmo's lit up your walk,in fantastic tints i might add.I bet your really pleased with them.
Thanks for sharing these photos with us.


----------



## Brasso (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't understand how a person can look at your photo's and still think cool is better for general use. Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 9, 2011)

This thread is as great as your HDS highCRI thread from 2010.
Now I really want a McGizmo Mule highCri but they are too expensive.


----------



## carrot (Nov 9, 2011)

Brasso said:


> I don't understand how a person can look at your photo's and still think cool is better for general use. Gorgeous pictures.



Because warm is not the same as high CRI. High CRI, in my experience, has a much greater effect than simply a tint.


----------



## mrlysle (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome photos and post sir! I too, really enjoyed the last one you did with the HDS, and this one is superb as well. Looks like I'll be saving my pennies for a McGizmo high CRI light now. I've wanted one for a long time anyway, but your post just sealed the deal for me! Thanks again for your time in sharing your trip!


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Nov 9, 2011)

carrot said:


> Because warm is not the same as high CRI. High CRI, in my experience, has a much greater effect than simply a tint.



And cool still puts out more light. But I will absolutely agree that high CRI, and even warm tints do produce much prettier pictures.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to share these! Very nice pictures indeed. Prettier pictures yes, but the eyes are the ultimate judge. I'll take my High-cri Haiku and Sundrop out in the woods for the improvement in color rendition, and, to me, improved depth perception.


----------



## HIDblue (Nov 9, 2011)

Great photos! That is one freaky looking spider.


----------



## Scubie67 (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice pictures...gives good comparisons of the different tints between the 51c and the HI-CRI's


----------



## S1LVA (Nov 9, 2011)

I really want some Spam now.


P.s. - Amazing comparison. Thanks for posting it for us 

S1LVA


----------



## TyJo (Nov 9, 2011)

carrot said:


> Because warm is not the same as high CRI. High CRI, in my experience, has a much greater effect than simply a tint.


While not the same, from my understanding current technology has resulted in warm and high CRI being highly correlated (except for the special Nichia emitters used in the McGizmo lights in this thread).

Pjandyho,
Great pictures. I'd love to see a high CRI XPG comparison as well. What are your thoughts on the differences in the HDS High CRI vs. McGizmos using the Nichia emitter in real world usage? I don't know a whole lot about this stuff but it seems the Nichia is one of a kind with HighCRI at that color temp.


----------



## nbp (Nov 10, 2011)

Andy, excellent work my friend.  

This is a fantastic resource for those interested in these types of emitters as well as demonstrating beam patterns of the Haiku and Mule. They are outstanding lights, and make up my EDC combo too, as you know. Thanks for your work in putting this all together, and I'm very glad that you are enjoying your McGizmos. :thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

calipsoii, davyro, brasso, HIDblue, scubie67, S1LVA thank you guys for the kind words.

nutcracker, if you can just get one. You won't regret it.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

carrot said:


> Because warm is not the same as high CRI. High CRI, in my experience, has a much greater effect than simply a tint.


That is just so true carrot! Agreed.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

scout24 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share these! Very nice pictures indeed. Prettier pictures yes, but the eyes are the ultimate judge. I'll take my High-cri Haiku and Sundrop out in the woods for the improvement in color rendition, and, to me, improved depth perception.


I think once you have tried the McGizmo high CRI lights in the woods, you wouldn't want anything else, unless of course the need for much more powerful cool white lights which I hardly have a need for.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

TyJo said:


> Pjandyho,
> Great pictures. I'd love to see a high CRI XPG comparison as well. What are your thoughts on the differences in the HDS High CRI vs. McGizmos using the Nichia emitter in real world usage? I don't know a whole lot about this stuff but it seems the Nichia is one of a kind with HighCRI at that color temp.


Thanks TyJo. The only sample of high CRI XP-G that I have is in the Malkoff MD2 with M61HCRI drop-in available exclusively at Illumination Supply. It runs much brighter than any of my high CRI lights but the main drawback is a rather warmish tint. It's nice and resembles campfire in tint, but I find that it doesn't really reproduce colors as well as any of the other high CRI lights you see here in my comparison photos. I would love to add that to my next trip so that viewers here could decide for themselves what their preferred tint is. The only problem is that since the XP-G drop-in runs a lot brighter than the rest of the high CRI here, I am not sure how I could execute these shots using the same camera settings and yet maintain accurate color rendition without blowing out the highlights.

As for the HDS high CRI, I can only say that it is a wonderful light and I love it very much. Yes, it is warmer in tint compared to the Haiku, but color reproduction is still superb based on my unprofessional eyeballing. Even though the HDS is warmer in tint compared to the Haiku, it is still cooler compared to the Malkoff high CRI. Without a side by side comparison with the Haiku, HDS just looks nice and neutral in actual use. The tint from the SSC P4 does render a very comforting feel to the overall beam. Not too cool, not too warm, but it does suffer when accurate color rendition is called for in photography because cameras still have it's limitation in capturing the full tonal and shadow reproduction that our eyes are capable of capturing. Photography IMHO is where the Nichia 119T emitters really excel in.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

nbp said:


> Andy, excellent work my friend.
> 
> This is a fantastic resource for those interested in these types of emitters as well as demonstrating beam patterns of the Haiku and Mule. They are outstanding lights, and make up my EDC combo too, as you know. Thanks for your work in putting this all together, and I'm very glad that you are enjoying your McGizmos. :thumbsup:


And once more, I have to thank you for leading me into the world of McGizmo. Now I wonder why did I ever waited so many years to get into it and missed out on great lights like the PD-S and LS27. Would love to post a WTB for these in CPFMP but my wallet may not be as deep as I had hoped for.


----------



## jiuong (Nov 10, 2011)

Andy Bro,

How I wish That I can accompany you on your trip. Excellent photos as usual, and heck now you make me wanna get the mule...


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 10, 2011)

The Mule beam looks great. :thumbsup:

Ahhh.... I miss Ubin and OBS.


----------



## derfyled (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for these great comparison shots but most of all, thanks for bringing us in trekking trip. It's fall here and trees have lost their leaves, it's great to see some green (... and NOT purple-blue).


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Joe and Zeruel, wish you guys could join me to Ubin. Would be fun having more of you around. Currently it is only James and myself who seems to frequent the island. I recently did a series of photo shoots for OBS and I am happy I did not yet own the McGizmo lights. My Quark AA tactical got beaten up from all the drops and abuse but is still functioning. Wouldn't want to beat up my Haiku. My camera was practically soaked everyday either from the rain or from the sea. Overall, it was physically taxing, exhausting, but fun.

derfyled, I can't believe you said that. Before I posted this thread I had thought about how you guys would feel looking at all these greens from a tropical country with no chance of seeing snow the whole year round. Glad you like what you see.


----------



## bodhran (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pics Pjandyho but enough is enough. Because of your pics and opinions, I already have the HDS HCRI clickie and an MD2 with the M61HCRI. Just me..but I like the warm tint of the Malkoff. Now off to the store. Just got a craving for Spam. *s*


----------



## davecroft (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice pic! It's nice to see some greenery - here in the UK we have had a week of grey damp weather - definately no nightime barbecues for a while for me.


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice shots. Superior resolution wins over cool bright, flat light any day.


----------



## smarkum (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing thread! Thank you so much for taking the time to put this all together. I'm totally impressed with how much the Mule illuminates (the 15 meters ahead of James walking up the trail). I don't think my mule would reach that far . . . need to see what kind of power I have going on there. . . in any case. . . wonderful comparisons!


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Nov 10, 2011)

Was that SPAM? Another awesome photo essay!


----------



## Bass (Nov 10, 2011)

Great thread and fantastic images pjandyho :thumbsup:

Love these McGizmo High CRI's !


----------



## Shooter21 (Nov 10, 2011)

awesome pics man, im glad i went with the haiku since i can turn it into a mule with my diffuser but you cant turn the mule into a nice thrower like the haiku.


----------



## nbp (Nov 10, 2011)

C'mon guys, now you're making me feel bad that I traded away my Nichia 119 LE. :sigh:

Now I kinda want one again. I think that I'd like to put it in a SunDrop XR-U head though, for a smooth diffuse beam with a bit more throw. Then I'd have all three beam patterns, Haiku/Mule/SunDrop for different purposes. The nice thing with the Mule and SD too is that you can mix and match LEs without issue. So I could have an XM-L Mule and Nichia SD one day and an XM-L SD and Nichia Mule the next or whatever.... I don't know if I really need two Mules as I have now, although I do love the Mule. Maybe I can sell the EN Mule and neutral XP-G LE in it and try to put together a Hi CRI SunDrop. It seemed that people thought the original SD with the Nichia 083B emitter was the best version but I would sort of like the XR-U for the higher clearance and ability to use different LEs in there if I want. Does anyone have a SD XR-U and a Nichia 119 emitter they can piece together and let me know how the beam looks with that combo? Thanks in advance if that is a possibility. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 10, 2011)

Great thread Andy! I really liked the spider pics. Say, that ladybug is brave! That spider could have a nice snack if he'd just watch his six. 

I really, really love my CRI mule & haiku. They really are something else.


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 11, 2011)

Just want to echo what others have mentioned, loved your previous night treck thread as well as this one.

Thank you much for the comparison High CRI pics. 
How did the Zebralight warms (H60w, H51Fw) fare against the high CRIs?


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 11, 2011)

bodhran said:


> Great pics Pjandyho but enough is enough. Because of your pics and opinions, I already have the HDS HCRI clickie and an MD2 with the M61HCRI. Just me..but I like the warm tint of the Malkoff. Now off to the store. Just got a craving for Spam. *s*


Well well well... You can always get yourself a Haiku high CRI just to "complete" your high CRI collection.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 11, 2011)

smarkum said:


> Amazing thread! Thank you so much for taking the time to put this all together. I'm totally impressed with how much the Mule illuminates (the 15 meters ahead of James walking up the trail). I don't think my mule would reach that far . . . need to see what kind of power I have going on there. . . in any case. . . wonderful comparisons!


Like I said, you will only appreciate the output of the Mule when there are no other sources of light polluting the scene. When there are plenty of extraneous light sources around the Mule is almost useless. As a room lighter it is superb.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 11, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> awesome pics man, im glad i went with the haiku since i can turn it into a mule with my diffuser but you cant turn the mule into a nice thrower like the haiku.


A diffuser on a Haiku is still quite different from what a Mule can give you. Do what I do, get both! :devil:


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 11, 2011)

nbp said:


> C'mon guys, now you're making me feel bad that I traded away my Nichia 119 LE. :sigh:
> 
> Now I kinda want one again. I think that I'd like to put it in a SunDrop XR-U head though, for a smooth diffuse beam with a bit more throw. Then I'd have all three beam patterns, Haiku/Mule/SunDrop for different purposes. The nice thing with the Mule and SD too is that you can mix and match LEs without issue. So I could have an XM-L Mule and Nichia SD one day and an XM-L SD and Nichia Mule the next or whatever.... I don't know if I really need two Mules as I have now, although I do love the Mule. Maybe I can sell the EN Mule and neutral XP-G LE in it and try to put together a Hi CRI SunDrop. It seemed that people thought the original SD with the Nichia 083B emitter was the best version but I would sort of like the XR-U for the higher clearance and ability to use different LEs in there if I want. Does anyone have a SD XR-U and a Nichia 119 emitter they can piece together and let me know how the beam looks with that combo? Thanks in advance if that is a possibility. :thumbsup:


Unfortunately Don is out of the XR-U head for now. He will be producing more later so if you wait I am sure you will be rewarded. Maybe you can fit an XM-L in the XR-U instead?


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 11, 2011)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Great thread Andy! I really liked the spider pics. Say, that ladybug is brave! That spider could have a nice snack if he'd just watch his six.
> 
> I really, really love my CRI mule & haiku. They really are something else.



Let's just say the spider needs a spotter. Ok, lame joke... Indeed the high CRI are something else. Couldn't stop playing with them since I received it. Every night, I will find reasons to use my high CRI lights even though there's no need to.



THE_dAY said:


> Just want to echo what others have mentioned, loved your previous night treck thread as well as this one.
> 
> Thank you much for the comparison High CRI pics.
> How did the Zebralight warms (H60w, H51Fw) fare against the high CRIs?


I believe you mean in comparison to the high CRI Zebralight SC51c? The warm (or rather neutral white) Zebralight like the H51Fw appears a little more yellowish and the H60w and my H501w appears to have a more rosy tint to it.


----------



## run4jc (Nov 11, 2011)

Really great photos, Andy. Confirms what many of us already believe - this 'example' of a high CRI light is outstanding, whether in the mule head or the Haiku head! Many have put it into words more eloquent than I am capable of, but there is just an "absence of tint" that allows the natural colors to show through. Your photos are a great demonstration of that.

Very nice - thanks for sharing!


----------



## thaugen (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! You're making the wait for my high CRI HDS that much more difficult...


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 11, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Really great photos, Andy. Confirms what many of us already believe - this 'example' of a high CRI light is outstanding, whether in the mule head or the Haiku head! Many have put it into words more eloquent than I am capable of, but there is just an "absence of tint" that allows the natural colors to show through. Your photos are a great demonstration of that.
> 
> Very nice - thanks for sharing!



It is what I read here about the "absence of tint" that got me interested in the high CRI McGizmo. I think the Nichia 119T high CRI is the main driving force that pushes me into my first McGizmo. Of course, threads started by you guys are also part of the reason. Let's just say I got "brainwashed". Glad you like this thread.



thaugen said:


> Thanks for sharing! You're making the wait for my high CRI HDS that much more difficult...


Don't wait. Just get a Haiku high CRI. You may not even want the HDS high CRI anymore when it's out. Not that HDS is horrible or any inferior, but rather the Haiku is more than capable of handling most of the situation you may throw it to.


----------



## Shooter21 (Nov 11, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> A diffuser on a Haiku is still quite different from what a Mule can give you. Do what I do, get both! :devil:


if i was rich i would but the haiku is all i need


----------



## woodentsick (Nov 15, 2011)

Pjandyho,

Thanks for another superb High CRI trekking photo thread! I always love to see real-world lighting in the outdoors, as opposed to white wall beamshots. I especially like the photos of the Mule HCRI, it seems like a flood of sunlight in your hands!

Once again, we appreciate your contribution to the CPF community!
Woodentsick


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 15, 2011)

woodentsick said:


> Pjandyho,
> 
> Thanks for another superb High CRI trekking photo thread! I always love to see real-world lighting in the outdoors, as opposed to white wall beamshots. I especially like the photos of the Mule HCRI, it seems like a flood of sunlight in your hands!
> 
> ...


Thanks! The Mule isn't very bright but is ample for normal use in pretty dark situation. But, reading from your reply in the Quark high CRI thread I doubt you will like it since I believe your preference would be more towards the incandescent tint. I like all the high CRI tints that I have and if you are interested to see a McGizmo in operation, I would be most pleased to meet up with you to show you.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 16, 2011)

Pjandyho... nice pictures! I love night trekking!


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 17, 2011)

Federal LG said:


> Pjandyho... nice pictures! I love night trekking!


Thanks! I may be adding more to this thread if and when I could do some more comparison on my next trip.


----------



## holylight (Feb 15, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Thanks! I may be adding more to this thread if and when I could do some more comparison on my next trip.



nice photo, good camera, good flashlight


----------



## xevious (Mar 12, 2013)

Great shots and impressive lights. I'm now starting to appreciate the whole focus on CRI tint and quality beam patterns. The trouble is that you start looking at your mid-priced lights and begin to notice their inferior beams... 


pjandyho said:


> Thanks! I may be adding more to this thread if and when I could do some more comparison on my next trip.


Where do you plan on going?


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 12, 2013)

xevious said:


> Great shots and impressive lights. I'm now starting to appreciate the whole focus on CRI tint and quality beam patterns. The trouble is that you start looking at your mid-priced lights and begin to notice their inferior beams...
> 
> Where do you plan on going?


If high CRI and simplicity in operation is what interests you, I would urge you to try out the McGizmo High CRI. Much as I love the HDS High CRI, the more neutral tint of the McGizmo makes it a better general use light. It may be a little pricey but well worth the investment.

By trip I mean back to the island for my camping and trekking. I must admit that I have been procrastinating lately and I have a few lights at hand which I would love to do beam shots of but it never got done.


----------



## xevious (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip... McGizmo is way out of my light budget right now. ZL SC52w will have to be the interim light. But I hear you about the investment. I've wasted too much time experimenting with cheaper lights. The good thing is once you get the hang of modding, you can always upgrade an emitter. Seems like the technology keeps getting better. In another year or two, I wouldn't be surprised if we see more optimized tints at affordable prices.


----------



## pjandyho (May 19, 2013)

Exactly one month before 17th May 2013, James was diagnosed with liver cancer. He put up a good fight but unfortunately the cancer cells won the fight. He has since left this world on 17th May 2013. May he rest in peace and God bless his soul.

Rest In Peace CPF member _tankhan_.


----------



## holylight (May 21, 2013)

RIP my friend.


----------



## brightstarz (Aug 5, 2013)

wow! the ngor chang bak and peng loti looks good man!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 5, 2013)

brightstarz said:


> wow! the ngor chang bak and peng loti looks good man!


Haha! If you join me, I will personally cook for you.


----------



## experimentjon (Apr 25, 2014)

Just wanted to bump this up and say great post. I do want a Haiku High CRI, and have come close to buying a used one here, but have kept holding back (that and I keep missing the AA versions that pop up). Perhaps one day soon, I'll get one to put next to my XML version. Your post has made me want one even more.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 25, 2014)

Haha! Hope I am not 'poisoning' your mind too much.


----------



## nbp (Apr 25, 2014)

Drink the Koolaid. :devil:


----------



## desert.snake (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you very much for such valuable photos and narrative!
Will there be a continuation?


----------

